# Anyone Read Much of Thomas Manton?



## C. M. Sheffield (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm considering purchasing Thomas Manton's 22 Volume Complete Works for about $250. I have never read Manton and am curious of what those who have think of him. 

Obviously he's a Puritan and spoken of highly by Spurgeon and Ryle. But I'd like to hear from today's reader and hear the good, the bad, and the ugly. In short, I'd like an honest appraisal of Manton from a contemporary reader. And preferably from someone who's read him at length. 

Thanks.


----------



## moral necessity (Aug 31, 2010)

I worked through his commentary on James, and thought very highly of it. He quoted Calvin and others throughout, if I remember correctly. I liked his take on Chapter 3, and thought it was very insightful and well argued. I have other sets on my wish list ahead of his, but, I'd love to add it to my library someday.

Blessings!


----------



## Kentaro (Aug 31, 2010)

I downloaded a bunch of his books as pdf at Internet Archive: Digital Library of Free Books, Movies, Music & Wayback Machine. You could read some and see if you like him before you buy the hardbound books.
I liked his commentary on James published in the crossway classics series.


----------



## Don Kistler (Aug 31, 2010)

If it's the hardback edition, get it. Manton is first class all the way. Very readable and also very deep.
Plus, if you don't like it after buying it, you will easily get your money back by way of resale.
If it's the paperback edition, it's not worth $250, though.


----------



## dannyhyde (Sep 1, 2010)

How can I say this as simply as I can: he's the man. Seriously. Owen and Goodwin are unsurpassed in terms of theological depth and profundity, but Manton is a homiletical genius. He's a classic plain-style preacher and is full of one-liners and illustrations that stick with you. He's known for his James commentary today, but read his sermons on Christ's temptation in vol. 1 and you'll be amazed . . . his sermons on Philippians 3 in vol. 20 are phenomenal as well.

Oh, and I plan to begin a PhD dissertation on him in the New Year.


----------



## Wayne (Sep 1, 2010)

Or to answer the question another way, Alexander Whyte read a great deal of Manton. 

Seriously, the account of his carrying Manton's works with him everywhere, and how he compiled the index to Manton's works, is worth the reading.


----------



## dannyhyde (Sep 1, 2010)

Wayne said:


> Or to answer the question another way, Alexander Whyte read a great deal of Manton.
> 
> Seriously, the account of his carrying Manton's works with him everywhere, and how he compiled the index to Manton's works, is worth the reading.


 
Wayne, where may I read this?


----------



## FenderPriest (Sep 1, 2010)

I have the set from Solid Ground, and really appreciate having it. I don't read it often, but I do read some of it. This summer I've been reading _Self Denial_ from time to time (to grow as a Christian, a husband, and a soon-to-be-dad, I figure I need to execute myself a little more often). He's really helpful, pastoral, and insightful. I think of Manton's works like I think of all puritan works: investments. Do you immediately benefit from all your investments? No, but they're there to be drawn from over the course of one's life. A steady guide and help to be relied upon. Kind of like Piper's stuff - not everything needs to be read, but it's always good and helpful when it is read.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Sep 1, 2010)

Very true Jacob. And thank you all for your helpful remarks. I feel pretty confident that I will make the purchase now.

P.S. I liked the old "Thanks" button better. This is Puritan Board. Why would any kind of change whatsoever be seen as good thing in a place called "Puritan" Board?! 

{In a slightly disturbed sounding voice} Stop changing things... I just can't handle it!


----------



## Jack K (Sep 1, 2010)

> Anyone Read Much of Thomas Manton?



I hadn't, but this thread convinced me try a taste online, and my morning has been the richer for it.


----------



## rbcbob (Sep 1, 2010)

Joshua said:


> C. M. Sheffield said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone Read Much of Thomas Manton?
> ...


 
Whoa! Didn't see that one coming!


----------



## PhilipLivingstone (Sep 1, 2010)

Dear Sir,
Most emphatically, Thomas Manton is superb - second only to Owen. His most practical works would be James, Jude, and 
Sermons on Hebrews 11, but all 22 volumes are well worth reading. Much benefit to be gained from a thorough study of manton.
Sincerely,
Philip Livingstone


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Sep 1, 2010)

Manton is nothing short of AMAZING! You will not be disappointed. He is easy to read and you'll find that every sentence is pure gold. I love the Puritans, but one of my favorites is Thomas Manton.


----------



## cih1355 (Sep 1, 2010)

I have read his book about Christ's temptation. It was very edifying. We need to know Scripture so that we can resist any temptation that comes our way. Also, knowing Scripture can help us to refute those who twist it. God orders our steps so we need to lean on Him for our direction and guidance. 

Here is the book: Amazon.com: Temptation Of Christ, The (9781857922264): Manton Thomas: Books


----------

